# Time Perception



## hoot

My time perception is a bit distorted. Yesterday feels like it happened a week ago. A week ago feels like it happened months ago, and so on. I remember most things normally, but it just feels like they happened a very long time ago, even though logically I know they didn't.

It doesn't really bother me, just feels weird. It's actually kind of funny, I'm always happy to see people because to me it feels as if it's been such a long time. Has anyone else had this experience with DR?

I heard a tribe in Thailand has no concept of time whatsoever. So it's like, a tribe member can be gone for 5 years, and when they return it's like they were never gone.


----------



## Nihil Dexter

Hi,
My sense of time is also totally gone. I read, that this is a part of dissociation.


----------



## septimus

Yeah, I think most people with DR experience this. I find it very bothersome. I feel like I haven't gone out with my friends in a long time when really I was with them yesterday. It's confusing!


----------



## pancake

hoot said:


> Has anyone else had this experience with DR?


Yes. It 's a dead common symptom of DP/DR
Most the time thinking about yesterday feels like memories of early childhood - veiled and unfamiliar. It 's hard to believe that was me. It 's hard to relate to my own past actions _eventhough they weren't out of character_.


----------



## DiscoStick

It's annoying, yeah.
I'm thinking of Dali's melting clocks.

Everything melts, doesn't it?
Time just vanishes and lingers
Wow


----------



## razer777

My sense of time is distorted in an indescribable way. Its like I can't feel the past and future in the same way I used to and I'm frozen in the present.


----------



## lindsayloo

for me I feel like the past .. even 5 minutes ago doesnt even exist.. does that make sense? it is sooo hard to explain. and the future freaks me out.. how come we cant see into tomorrow? the flow of time just really trips me out.. my doctor told me I obsess over it. i feel like the only moment that exists is this exact moment.. its very odd to me , and at times can throw me into a panic attack. anyone relate?


----------



## hoot

lindsayloo said:


> for me I feel like the past .. even 5 minutes ago doesnt even exist.. does that make sense? it is sooo hard to explain. and the future freaks me out.. how come we cant see into tomorrow? the flow of time just really trips me out.. my doctor told me I obsess over it. i feel like the only moment that exists is this exact moment.. its very odd to me , and at times can throw me into a panic attack. anyone relate?


Well it's true that the only real moment is the present. The past doesn't exist anymore, except as memories and as a culmination of the present, and the future hasn't been created yet. The concepts of past and future are constructs of the mind, only created for practical (survival) purposes. I don't know why it freaks you out though. It's the truth and it doesn't bother me.

Somehow this perception of time also makes it easier for me to forgive people. I don't really hold any grudges anymore. I allow myself to think it all just happened so long ago that it doesn't matter ... although it was yesterday. So, there are some benefits to this as well.


----------



## Anon21

Sometimes I'll find it hard to believe that I did something today, even though I know I did.

Or the things I did yesterday seem like ages ago.

This round of DP/DR has only been around for 3 weeks, but it feels like it's been so much longer.


----------



## ksmith2121

lindsayloo said:


> for me I feel like the past .. even 5 minutes ago doesnt even exist.. does that make sense? it is sooo hard to explain. and the future freaks me out.. how come we cant see into tomorrow? the flow of time just really trips me out.. my doctor told me I obsess over it. i feel like the only moment that exists is this exact moment.. its very odd to me , and at times can throw me into a panic attack. anyone relate?


I know this thread is 7 years old, but I've been really struggling with DP as a symptom of my anxiety disorder and I totally feel this and wanted to thank you for validating how I'm feeling. It's been really difficult to deal with.


----------



## Jennifer.ond1018

ksmith2121 said:


> I know this thread is 7 years old, but I've been really struggling with DP as a symptom of my anxiety disorder and I totally feel this and wanted to thank you for validating how I'm feeling. It's been really difficult to deal with.


Same


----------



## Kyyyyyy

I found myself here because I'm struggling with time ... things that happened yesterday feel like a week or more ago. It's affecting the way I communicate with people. I'm also finding myself keeping records of what I did with people, who said what and where we went. I obsess over that. What does DP/DR stand for?


----------



## C8H11NO3

Kyyyyyy said:


> I found myself here because I'm struggling with time ... things that happened yesterday feel like a week or more ago. It's affecting the way I communicate with people. I'm also finding myself keeping records of what I did with people, who said what and where we went. I obsess over that. What does DP/DR stand for?


Depersonalization derealization. 

I also keep records of of what I did! Whatever works, right? 

I started with notebooks and eventually landed on distilling events to single post-it notes written with thick sharpie (to curb obsessive writing) and curating ones to toss or keep daily.


----------

